# Tesla Discontinuing Model S 60 and 60D



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Tesla introduced the Model S 60 kWh battery last year as a more affordable option to increase interest in electric vehicles. The Model S 60 starts at just over $70k before incentives and the next model, the 75, starts at just under $80k. However, most customers ended up buying an equivalent to the Model S 75 kWh. Now due to the low demand for the 60 and to simplify the ordering process for their customers, Tesla is will be discontinuing the 60 kWh option and removing it from their lineup.

If you were hoping to still get a 60kWh Model S, you have until April 16, 2017 to get your order in. Also, any 60kWh model will still have the ability to be upgraded to 75kWh via Tesla's over air update.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Think I'd rather order two Model 3s for that price...


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

I think electric is dumb. With gas, you can really go around the US as long as everything is well maintained due to the gas station availabilities. You are limited to the electric stations available. Your routes can only be from point to point of those locations usually. If you venture too far out you will have a dead car. The amount of versatility is less and if you break down in death valley or some drug cartel hot zone and get kidnapped then I was right.


----------



## BMWGenius (Aug 1, 2015)

Electric has a place and it's place is commuting. Electric cars are not made to do cross country road trips, however if you plan it out, you could. And not to mention they are super fun to drive.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Not to play Devil's Advocate here, but you guys apparently don't know that you can travel cross-country using the 810 Tesla Supercharger stations spread all over...

... and the Model S 90D, 100D, and P100D have range over 300 miles. This silly 60kW car that they're discontinuing has 219 mile range.

https://www.tesla.com/supercharger


----------



## Justin T (Oct 10, 2006)

Just don't go to North Dakota...


----------



## gkr778 (Feb 8, 2013)

mark_m5 said:


> This silly 60kW car that they're discontinuing has 219 mile range.


Makes one wonder why Tesla Motors re-introduced the Model 60 and 60D in the first place last summer! 

The 60, 60D, 70, 70D, 75, and 75D Model S all had 75-kWh battery packs anyway; the extra battery capacity on the 60 and 70 variants could be unlocked for a very substantial fee.


----------

